# Buckwheat setting?



## blueline (Mar 15, 2010)

For those of you tha use a broadcast spreader when planting your buckwheat, what setting do you use?

Thanks
Blueline


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

IIRC, seeding rate is about 50 pounds per acre if drilled, and 100 pounds per acre if broadcast seeded.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

blueline said:


> For those of you tha use a broadcast spreader when planting your buckwheat, what setting do you use? Thanks Blueline


Since every spreader is different .... you just have to look at it and guess. If you think it is coming out too fast, close it up a bit. There is no harm in broadcasting over an area 3 times to get an even application, so error on the light side.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I plow and disc my ground then have my wife drive the pickup truck back and forth about eight ft. apart as i set on the tail gate with a cyclone seeder (hand crank) to broadcast my buckwheat, then i run the disc over it lightly.I've always got a good stand this way.:thumbsup: Jack


----------

